# Missing in Maryland - Baltimore/Carroll County



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=2465


Grey Oldenburg Gelding wearing purple blanket and halter, jumped the fence 2/9/2015 at 10am. Micro-chipped. New to Maryland (from Florida). The last sighting was at 9pm last night. Horse was seen near Petticoats Advance this afternoon heading to the Balto./Carroll County line.


I've been watching this since yesterday.  Hope they find him.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

FOUND this morning 945ish. Caught and home now.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Glad to hear this ended well <3


----------

